# Shoot'n the Ruger SR1911 45ACP



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

The Ruger SR1911 45ACP Model # 6700, is my first 1911. I am glad I waited.
I only have about 30 rds. through it.
Didn't post a picture because it looks excatly like the one in Ruger's catalog.

At 17 yards after settling in and calming down, and putting the
three dots aligned even with the targets black, shot within the
black 2 inches group, Point of Aim.

My Reload:
230 gr XTP Hornady # 45160 / 5.1 Bullseye (Alliant) circa 2010 / CCI #300 LP / Winchester cases
I found on the ground at the Range.
OAL: 1.230 / Crimp: .470 (Lee tapered crimp die)
Chronograph: fps 806-840
Going to try 5.2 Bullseye next week.

I have changed the Recoil Spring to; Wolff 1911 Govt. 16 Pounds.
I like the push/soft recoil. I really like shooting this big bore pistol,
but hate chasing after the brass (since my other hobby is reloading). My other guns are Revolvers.

My Ruger SR1911 45ACP has performed with no mishap. I have only used my reloads above.
I have used only the Ruger magazines supplied, that's all I have. I keep them loaded all the time.

Auf wiedersehen, Nicht pat einen brennenden Hund


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

My thoughts only here first, since this is one of the best Forums out there.

P.S.
I've only had my SR1911 six weeks. My first 1911. This is what I like about it.

~Made in the U.S.A.
~MSRP of 799.00. Got mine for $630.
~Made with Stainless Steel. Not shiny, Not too dull.
~Some parts are made with MIM (Metal Injected Mold) parts (I don't care, all I know is that they work just as good
or better, as machined parts). S&W has perfected the process and so has Ruger.
~"Series 70" 1911. Made without the firing pin safety button (would be located on the underside of the slide, approximately where the rear sight is)
~Slide edges have slight bevel (won't cut your fingers)
~The plunger assembly is machined on the frame. (the tube looking thing that is above the left grip panel, this holds
the spring that tenations the thumb safety/slide stop/take down pin).
Most other brand 1911 plunger assy. is separate/are staked on.
~Cool extended thumb safety. (clicks up and down very positively).
~Cool skeletonized hammer and trigger.
~Checkered steel mainspring housing (not high impact nylon).
~Smooth front strap. (I wish it were checkered)
~SS barrel (target grade). Polished feed ramp.
~The barrel is tight fitting to the barrel bushing. The Slide is tight fitting to the Frame. (Yes!)
~Memory bump on the grip safety (to insure safety engagement).
~The extended beaver tail (hammer won't bite web of hand)
~Magazine well has a nice cut bevel (ease of inserting the Magazine).
~Sights are Novak's tactical 3-dot medium profile sights, define the sight picture. You do not have to guess where the front sight is. Sights stand tall so you can aim. (This is very very important to handgun accuracy)
~There is a Customer Service if I need warranty or repairs. I understand Ruger's CS is second to none.
Last year, after many years owning Smith & Wesson's I had to use S&W Customer Service: they are the best.
~The 1911 platform feels good in my hand, not exclusive to Ruger. Comfortable and balanced.
~Slim profile makes easy carry.
~As far as I'm concerned, Ruger put some thought into SR1911. Took the best of other 1911s, put the good qualities together in this one.
~ Aftermarket parts can be used. I'm sure there may be minimal fitting issues. Probably the single most important feature of a Ruger SR-1911 is total Colt Series 70 compatibility.
~It is very accurate.
~The only other 1911 I would consider is the Smith & Wesson "E" series. It is a very strong contender.

No dislikes yet. My Ruger SR1911 45ACP has performed with no mishap.
There is one bad thing though; The Ruger SR1911 45ACP is hard to get and in very high demand.
I'm number 5 on a list, for another SR1911 and #1 on the list for ordered New Remington R1S (Stainless Steel) 45ACP.

Again, Auf wiedersehen, Nicht pat einen brennenden Hund.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I see Ruger has posted some new Video's on SR1911 Training Tips.
I'll have to watch them when I got more time.

Yesterday I was out shooting the Ruger SR1911 45ACP, and bullet groups were
to the right and one o'clock postion. When I think about the aiming and let
the pistol scare me when it goes off, bullet groups are in the black.

Shot my 44Mag Revolver right after that, same distance, and 6 hole bullet group was
exactly in the center. Go figure.


----------

